# Game (final): unheralded cello concertos



## leonsm (Jan 15, 2011)

Art Rock said:


> And Bulldog gets the deciding vote for Atterberg at the expense of Finzi. A tight finish, five concertos scoring 50 points or more.
> 
> Our top ten:
> 
> ...


----------

